# Ein Tag auf den ROSE JABBA WOOD



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2011)

Nabend!

Heute gings endlich nach Clausthal- Zelerfeld zum Harzhotel Untermühle welches ein ROSE Testcenter ist.
Mein Wunschbike sollte das Jabba Wood sein da es der beste Kompromiss zwischen AM und CC für mich ist.

Die Optik:
Ein Fully was nach einer richtigen Arbeitsmaschine aussieht, genauso wie ich es liebe. Bin kein Fan wenn Bike mit der Schrottflinte lackiert werden und kunterbunt sind.
Einfach Klasse find ich die innen verlegten Züge die den Rahmen eine saubere Optik verpassen. Auch sonst zeugt der Rahmen von sehr hoher Qualität. Boar und dann das Gewicht, man ist das Bike leicht

Die Gabel und der Dämper:
Die FOX RLC mit 130mm spricht sehr sensibel an neigt aber beim uphill nur leicht dazu zu wippen was nicht dazu sorgt das allzuviel Energie verschwendet wird.
Der RP 23 ist genial und arbeitet fantastisch. Aber wozu braucht man das Propedel?? Endweden hat ich ihn auf Stufe 3 was das wippen im Wiegetritt recht gut unterdrückte oder ich machte komplett auf um den Komfort zu genießen. Selbst auf Forstwegen mit Schlaglöchern, Bodenwellen oder Geröll reichte es das Propedal auf 3 zu lassen. Schlucken tat der Dämpfer trotzdem alles wunderbar aber nur so viel das ich den Untergrund noch spürte und Technik noch wichtig war (ist mir sehr wichtig).

Die Sram Schaltung:
Verbaut waren beim 6er das X0 Schaltwerk, X9 Umwerfer und X9 Schalthebel.
Ich weis nicht wie ich sie einschätzen soll. Auf Abfahrten oder Geraden war das schalten extrem sauber und pfluffig aber bergauf tat sie sich sehr schwer und machte gut Lärm obwohl ich das unter Last schalten vermieden hab. Enttäuscht hat mich der Umwerfer, einmal schaltete er nicht hoch, dann sprang die Kette vom mittleren auf kleine Ritzel und blieb trotz treten unten. Jetzt weis ich warum viele Hersteller einen XT Umwerfer verbauen

Die Bremse:
Verbaut wurde die Formula R1, Druckpunkt oder Bremskraft einfach genial aber was die Gräusche anging mußte ich und mein Mitstreiter des öfteren lachen. Das typisch quietschen bei Nässe ist ja okay aber das Geräusch beim Downhill erinnerte mich dran das ich noch dieses Jahr zum Zahnarzt muß weil es sich wie ein Zahnarztbohrer anhörte
Downhill:
Wenn man in der Nähe von Hahnenklee ist sollte man ja schonmal den Bikepark besuchen
Zur Auswahl stand Downhill, Freeride und Singletrails von leicht bis schwer.
Oh man ich kam mir vor wie auf Droge, der mittelschwere Trail hat einfach nur Gaudi gemacht und das erstmal spürte ich den Flow
Die 130mm hätten locker noch für mehr gereicht was mich bestärkt das ich 150mm nicht brauche.

Uphill.
Man sagt ja immer das Hardtails besser bergauf gehen aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Klar wippte der Hinterbau etwas aber nicht so das ich das Gefühl hatte das mir Energie geklaut wurde. Außerdem klebte das Bike auf den Boden so das ein durchdrehen des Hinterads fast unmöglich ist.

Das allgemeine Fahrgefühl:
Das Jabba Wood läuft richtig Sahne, sehr laufruhig aber trotzdem agil.
Ich hab schonmal das Canyon Nerve XC von einem Kumpel getestet und ich muß sagen das Rose gefällt mir vom handling irgendwie besser.

Die Rahmengröße.:
Ich bin 1,70m groß und hab ne SL von 82cm. Gefahren bin ich das M auf dem ich mich sehr wohl fühlte. Trotzdem  würde ich zur S greifen weil der Vorbau von 70mm so kurz war das dass Vorderrad bei steilen Anstiegen dazu neigte abzuheben.
Dann lieber S und nen 80er oder 90er Vorbau verwenden was das Bike dann nicht zu unagil (heißt das so??) macht aber dafür sorgt das man mehr Druck aufs VR bringen kann.

Zum Testcenter Harzhotel Untermühle!
http://www.mountainbike-hotel-harz.de/
Der Herr Tolle selbst wohl aktiver MTBler war schon am Telefon sehr sympatisch und vor Ort machte er zusätzlich einen kompenten Eindruck.
Das Hotel liegt mitten im Wald und man kann sich gleich auf die Trails stürzen von denen es wegen den ganzen Mühlengraben genug gibt.

So das wars erstmal, hoffentlich konnte ich den ein oder anderen seine Kaufentscheidung erleichtern. 
Leider hab ich "noch" keine Fotos da mein Handy beim Service liegt und ich keine Digicam hab/brauch.

@ROSE

Vielen vielen Dank das ihr euren möglichen Kunden die Möglichkeit gebt eure Bike auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Das zeugt davon das ihr auch von den Bikes überzeugt seit. 
Mit dem Standort in Clausthal Zellerfeld habt ihr alles richtig gemacht weil man von da aus schnell alle Bikeparks und Ausflugziele die der Harz bietet erreichen kann.
Zehnfaches 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## 230691 (22. August 2011)

Aloha

Wart ihr zufällig an dem Samstag gegen 10uhr am Hotel und hatte dein Mitstreiter ein blaues 29er?
Wenn ja, hab ich dich gesehen.
War derjenige, der mit 3 Mädels um die Ecke kam 

Zum Thema:
Finde es sehr schön, dass über genau dieses Hotel jetzt berichtet wird.
Bin nämlich nicht ganz soo zufrieden gewesen wie ihr.
*Es geht jedoch nur um die Möglichkeit, sich Rose bikes ausleihen zu können.
Wir haben auf ein nahe gelegenen Campingplatz geschlafen und kann deswegen nichts zum Service des eigentlichen Hotel's sagen.
*
Der Herr Tolle hat auch auf mich einen sehr Sympathischen Eindruck gemacht und das hat sich auch im späteren verlauf bestätigt.
Er war sehr darum bemüht, alles möglichst leicht zu erklären.
Schließlich kann er nicht hell sehen und weiß nicht, wie viel Erfahrung man schon hat.
Und genau das ist das große Problem gewesen. 
DAzu aber später mehr



Als wir dort am Hotel ankamen, standen die 4 Fullys (Ich: Granite Chief die anderen: Dr. Z, Verdita Green und Jabba Wood) bereits bereit und wir konnten auch gleich ein paar Meter rollen um zu schauen ob alles passt.
Der Druck wurde an unser Gewicht angepasst und ich bekam noch Plattform Pedale dran geschraubt. 

Soweit so gut:
Beim in die Gegend schauen, ist mir dann eine Flasche Brunox Deo und WD40 aufgefallen.
Ich dachte mir nur "Er wird doch nicht wirklich damit Kette und Gabel ein sprühen?" 
Vor unseren Augen hat er es nicht benutzt weiß also nicht wofür es genutzt wurde.

Eine von den drei Freundin ging noch mit ihm ins Hotel rein um eine Karte zu kaufen und sich erklären zu lassen, wo wir am besten lang fahren könnten.

Sie hat extra noch erwähnt, dass wir sehr auf Trails fixiert sind und das auch voll nutzen wollten.
Herr Tolle hat uns dann eine Strecke gegeben und meinte dass das genau das richtige für uns sei.
Von allem ein bisschen aber für unsere unerfahrenste nicht zu viel des guten.
Schließlich sollten alle Bikes und wir wieder gesund dort ankommen^^

Wir also unsere Helme und Rucksäcke geschnappt und los gings.


Das erste was mir aufgefallen ist war das extrem hohe Losbrechmoment meiner Gabel.
Ich bekam die gute Talas einfach nicht zum einfedern auf den ersten paar Kilometer der Schotterwege und musste sehr oft mit dem Druck rumspielen (wie gut das ich meine eigene Dämpferpumpe mitgenommen habe)
Um zu schauen ob nur ich so ein pech habe, bin ich kurz ein paar Meter mit dem Verdita Green gerollt.
Und sehe da - absolut sahniges Ansprechverhalten der Gabel.
Hab versucht, mich dann damit abzufinden und wir sind weiter richtung Hahnenklee gefahren.

Naja ich möchte nicht all zu krass vom Thema abweichen darum mal ganz kurz den restlichen Tag zusammen gefasst:

Die Tour war ein schlechter Scherz (sry aber 6std. pure Schotterwege sind kein Spaß wenn man 150mm unter dem Hintern hat und diese auch testen möchte)

Schaltung und Bremse musste ich nachjustieren und zwar beides am Verdita Green.
Hinten ist die Kette beim Runterschalten immer zwischen dem 36er Blatt und Speichen gerutscht und die Bremse hat kontinuierlich sehr hoch gequietscht.

Die Befürchtung mit dem WD40 hat sich bestätigt.
Am ende des Tages hatten alle 4 Federgabel ein grottiges Ansprechverhalten.

Am Abend hat Herr Tolle dann gefragt wie es so war.
Haben ihm dann ein bisschen unseren Eindruck erzählt und ich hab mit einem Zwinkernen Auge auf die Federgabel hingewiesen und meinte, dass ein Tropfen richtiges Öl nicht schaden würde.



Ok bin ja doch stark vom Thema abgewichen :/ 
damit es nicht ganz OT wird mal ein paar Worte zum Bike:

Ich habe mich von der ersten Sekunde an pudelwohl darauf gefühlt.
Es war sehr viel Flinker als mein Hardtail und auch der Bunnyhopp und ein Manual war förmlich ein Kinderspiel.
Den Hinterbau empfand ich als eine Wucht - es wurde alles (was nötig war) weggebügelt, fiel aber in keiner Situation mit unschönem Wippen auf.
Hier und da würde ich vielleicht ein  anderen Hersteller für gewisse Komponente bevorzugen, aber das sind ja Persönliche Vorlieben.
Ich freue mich jedenfalls riesig auf die neuen 2012er Bikes und hoffe, dass ein UNcle Jimbo bereits nächstes Jahr den weg in mein Keller findet.


*Zum Schluss aber noch eine Frage an Rose selbst*
Wie schaut das mit den Fahrräder aus, die ihr für so ein Testcenter wie im Harzhotel Untermühle zur Verfügung stellt.
Muss sich der "Besitzer" des Testcenters ganz alleine um die Fahrräder kümmern oder werden die in gewissen Abständen zum Service abgeholt?

Auslöser für die Frage ist eben das jute alte WD40 auf die Federgabel.
Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass das gang und gebe ist um so alles fit zu halten.
Das das scheinbar auf dauer nichts wird, musste ich ja leider feststellen.


Werde mich wohl mit Herr Tolle nochmal in Verbindung setzen um ihn ein weiteres kleines Feedback zu geben.
Hier und da gibt es eben noch ein paar Feinheiten, die ich persönlich anders handhaben würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2011)

Ach herjee, die WD40 Religionsfrage. 

Die Sache ist ja die, so ein Bike wird wenn alles gut läuft pro Tag oder an mehreren Tagen die Woche gefahren, von den unterschiedlichsten Leuten. Die einen geben Acht und haben etwas Ahnung, die anderen sind unerfahren und geben unbewusst weniger Acht und den nächsten ist es vollkommen egal weil "ist ja nicht meins".

Von daher kann ich mir das ein oder andere verstellte Schaltelement durchaus vorstellen. Was natürlich blöd ist, wenn man damit unterwegs ist und nicht die Ahnung hat wie Du und die Schaltung nicht justieren kann. Da ist man aufgeschmissen.

Zum WD40: Das Zeug kannst Du an sich für alles nehmen, Kette, Dämpfer, Gabel. Das Maß ist da der Schlüssel zum Erfolg aber selbst wenn die Federgabel damit eingesaut wird, ist das hupe. Der Staubring lässt minimal WD40 durch (jaja, ist ein Kriechöl), darunter ist aber ein Schaumstoffring, der im besten Fall mit Fox Fluid getränkt ist. Im besten Fall. Fox, als auch Rock Shox, liefern ihre Gabel nämlich meist mit zu wenig oder gar keinem Öl aus. Würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn auch der Schaumstoffring kaum bis kein Fox Fluid aufgenommen hätte. 

Jetzt bin ich vom Thema abgewichen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. August 2011)

Tach!
Nee du ich war Sonntag da, da waren nur 3 Typen und das eine arme Schwein durfte auf einen Green Verdita platz nehmen. 
Also nicht das dass Bike schlecht wäre aber ein Lady Mtb ist für ne Lady da

Uns hat er auch eine Tour erklärt die wir aber nicht gefahren sind bzw. nur zm Teil.
Das sind die Volksbank Arena Harz Touren, die sind halt eher Familientouren mit wenig Trail anteil. Mit 150mm hätte ich defenitiv mehere Trails im Bikepark Hahnenklee gegeben.

Meine Gabel mußte ich auch nochmal einstellen da der SAG ganze 0mm entsprach. Nachdem ich den Druck anpasste lief die FOX RLC echt genial. 
Der Dämpfer hätte bestimmt auch noch ein bissel Druck gebrauchen können aber das ging trotzdem ganz jut.

Bitte zerflügt den Thread nicht wegen so´n scheiss mit WD40 an der Gabel.
Auch Brunox wär Gift aber nach 7000km und etlichen Reinigungen mit Brunox sah meine Recon SL innen noch super aus nd kein Gummi oder Dichtung war irgendwie auf gequollen.


----------



## 230691 (22. August 2011)

Grr hätte ich wissen müssen was passiert wenn man 2 gewisse Buchstaben und Ziffern hier schreibt^^

Also falls das ausartet, werde ich mein Beitrag oben komplett löschen.
Möchte ja selber keine Diskussion zu dem Thema - gibt schließlich genug davon 

@ -MIK-
Im Grunde hast du ja recht - möchte deine Aussage auch in keinster weise anzweifeln.
War von der Gabel halt nur ziemlich enttäuscht und habe in dem Moment 
eben an die beiden Kriechöle gedacht.
Hab selber eher schlechte Erfahrung damit am Fahrrad gemacht was der Grund dafür ist, dass ich dem ganzen eher skeptisch gegenüber stehe 

@Trailbiker
Wir haben uns tatsächlich an die Volksbankschilder gehalten, eben so wie es uns gesagt wurde.
Kennen uns im Harz absolut null aus und wir wollten auch keine Experimente mit dem Weg machen.
Wer weiß wo wir raus gekommen wären.
In Hahnenklee waren wir leider nicht im Bikepark... naja schöner mist, wäre gerne hoch gefahren.


Möchte hier auch nichts schlecht reden
Nur mein "Glück" war es das ich eher vorsichtiger bin, wenn ich mit dem Bike eine runde fahre.
Heißt ich nehme alles mögliche an Werkzeug und Ersatzteilen mit.

Wäre daher vom großen Vorteil wenn man selber ein wenig Werkzeug für Kleinigkeiten mitnehmt, bevor man sich dann auch die Tour macht.
Die Bikes kommen ja nicht frisch aus der Verpackung (wie -MIK- ja schon gesagt hat)

Und wenn man lieber Trails fahren möchte sollte man sich vorher selber eine Strecke raus suchen.
Gibt ja hier im Forum genug Themen dazu und auch das Internet spuckt ja einiges raus.


----------



## -MIK- (22. August 2011)

Nee, will nix zerpflücken und ich seh das auch ganz entspannt. Wenn wer kein WD40 benutzen möchte ist das vollkommen okay. Speziell bei diesem Thema finde ich halt, dass wenn der eine es in den Himmel lobt, es einen geben muss, der seine negativen Erfahrungen kund gibt und anders rum.
Wenn nun jemand zum Harzhotel Untermühle fährt, sich auf eines der Bikes setzt und die Gabel etwas bockt, soll er nicht in Erinnerung haben "ah, der nutzt WD40, Depp", viel mehr "ah, da gab es zwei Meinungen zu".

Das Thema können wir gerne nun bei Seite legen.

--

Freu mich auf jeden Fall, dass die Rosecommunity wächst.


----------



## BSChris (23. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Heute gings endlich nach Clausthal- Zelerfeld zum Harzhotel Untermühle welches ein ROSE Testcenter ist.
> Mein Wunschbike sollte das Jabba Wood sein da es der beste Kompromiss zwischen AM und CC für mich ist.
> ...



Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel kg du auf die Waage bringst und vor allem wieviel Bar du auf der Gabel und einen Dämpfer hast.
Gruß
Ich


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. August 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel kg du auf die Waage bringst und vor allem wieviel Bar du auf der Gabel und einen Dämpfer hast.
> Gruß
> Ich


Zu viel 

Ich wiege 76kg und die Gabel hat ich auf 5,5bar, den Dämpfer glaub ich auf 16bar. Hätte aber denk ich mehr sein können weil auf ProPedal Stufe 3 es noch gut wippte.


----------



## Mithras (23. August 2011)

so ganz nebenbei, der Herr Tolle ist nicht nur klasse Fahrradverleiher, der is auch noch ein super Tourenguide und macht hervorragende Forelle Müllerein. Die Wildschweinbratwurst ist auch empfehlenswert 

Hat er noch das Größe L Uncle Jimbo 4? ... Das hab ich Anfang April quasi direkt aus dem Karton zum "einreiten" bekommen *g*


----------



## Trekki (25. August 2011)

Den Jabba Wood habe ich seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren, kann mich zwar nicht wirklich beklagen. Aber ein noch einmal würde ich das Rad nicht kaufen.
Es hat mit dem miserablen Lack begonnen (nach wenigen Wochen durchgescheutert), praktisch sofort abgefahrene Reifen, Ersatzteil-Marathon bei den Schaltaugen (inkompetenz der Service Mitarbeiter?) und nach ca. einem Jahr hat die HR Felge den Geist aufgegeben.
Meine Kontakte zu den Service Mitarbeitern war, wie hier schon oft geschrieben, immer Freundlich und zuvorkomment. Aber leider Inkompetent.

Aber was solls? Das Rad läuft noch, im Downhill könnte es etwas stabiler sein. Ich hab das Gefühl, das VR oder die Gabel sind zu weich.
Es gibt auch Pluspunkte: 2 Flaschenhalter und 120mm Federweg. Da ist der Markt doch recht überschaulich.






Vorgestern, auf einer Nachmittagsrunde im Urlaubsort.

-trekki


----------



## Mithras (25. August 2011)

Zitat Trekki: "Ich hab das Gefühl, das VR oder die Gabel sind zu weich."

kannst Du Beides mit Hilfe einer Luftpumpe bzw. Dämpferluftpumpe/Austauschfeder (je nach Gabel) härter oder noch weicher machen  
*in Deckung geh und den Schalk vertreib! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (25. August 2011)

Hoffentlich ist das Slide leichter als das Wood.... Sei sanft Trekki...


----------



## Mithras (25. August 2011)

glatte 14 kg


----------



## Trekki (25. August 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> glatte 14 kg


OK, der Slide ist leichter.
Villeicht kann man dort ja auch die Gabel + Laufrad steifer Pumpen  
-trekki


----------



## Mithras (25. August 2011)

von steifer war nich die Rede ... sondern von zu weich  .. aber nee leider is der Slide LRS und die 9mm Schnellspann Gabel alles andere als steif .. :/.. unteranderem auch deswegen soll das nächste Bike was  Endurolastiges von Rose werden .. kleinerer Rahmen wäre auch nett...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. August 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Den Jabba Wood habe ich seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren, kann mich zwar nicht wirklich beklagen. Aber ein noch einmal würde ich das Rad nicht kaufen.
> Es hat mit dem miserablen Lack begonnen (nach wenigen Wochen durchgescheutert), praktisch sofort abgefahrene Reifen, Ersatzteil-Marathon bei den Schaltaugen (inkompetenz der Service Mitarbeiter?) und nach ca. einem Jahr hat die HR Felge den Geist aufgegeben.
> Meine Kontakte zu den Service Mitarbeitern war, wie hier schon oft geschrieben, immer Freundlich und zuvorkomment. Aber leider Inkompetent.
> 
> ...



Mit den Lack ist schon blöd, würd aber sowieso alle Stellen wo wo was reiben könnte mit Schutzfolie bekleben. 
Bei meinen jetzigen Bike harmoniert das ganz gut

Die Reifen waren bestimmt von Continental oder?
Hatte solche auch mal und nach 600km waren sie am Ende. Deshalb würde Schwalbe montiert werden

Was meinste mit den Ersatzteilmarathon und den Schaltaugen? Ich denke doch, das ROSE sowas auf Halde liegen hat.


----------



## Trekki (25. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mit den Lack ist schon blöd, würd aber sowieso alle Stellen wo wo was reiben könnte mit Schutzfolie bekleben.
> Bei meinen jetzigen Bike harmoniert das ganz gut


Eine Schutzfolie hat der Service drüber geklebt. Der Frust ist aber nicht überklebt: da kaufe ich ein Rad für 2k und nach kurzer Zeit ist durch einen Mangel der blanke Rahmen zu sehen.



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Die Reifen waren bestimmt von Continental oder?
> Hatte solche auch mal und nach 600km waren sie am Ende. Deshalb würde Schwalbe montiert werden


Korrekt und so habe ich es auch gelöst. Wäre aber nicht notwendig gewesen, wenn von vorne herein auf einem Tourenrad keine Rennreifen montiert gewesen wären.



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Was meinste mit den Ersatzteilmarathon und den Schaltaugen? Ich denke doch, das ROSE sowas auf Halde liegen hat.


Davon gehe ich auch aus. Wenn jedoch die (oben schrieb ich "inkompetent") Service-Mitarbeiter trots Angabe von Bestellnummer, Modellbezeichnung und Baujahr es 3 mal schaffen in die falsche Halde zu greifen, ist es schon eigenartig. Für die Fehllieferungen habe ich zusätzlich noch eine Mahnung (ohne vorherige Rechnung) bekommen.

Aber insgesamt gefällt mir das Rad, ich habe es nicht als kompletten Fehlkauf abgeschrieben. Eine ausdrückliche Empfehlung würde ich aber keinem geben.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (25. August 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mithras schrieb:
> 
> 
> > glatte 14 kg
> ...



Aber mein Jabba Wood ist noch tragbar





-trekki


----------



## Mithras (28. August 2011)

Sauber


----------



## Braunbaer (9. Oktober 2011)

Haben auch für einen Tag das "Granite Chief" dort ausgeliehen, da meine Freundin ein passendes AM sucht.

Herr Tolle macht das gut, das Rad stand pünktlich bereit und los gings. Das Granite Chief wirkt sehr leicht (vermutlich durch die hervorragenden DT-Swiss Tricon Laufräder) und strahlt berghoch wie bergab viel Vertrauen aus. Berghoch wippt der Hinterbau etwas (trotz 15bar Druck im Dämpfer), hält sich aber in Grenzen.



230691 schrieb:


> Das erste was mir aufgefallen ist war das extrem hohe Losbrechmoment meiner Gabel.



Oh ja, die dort verbaute Fox Talas (150mm) hat es hinter sich. Spricht sehr schlecht an. Obs an falscher Wartung (WD40 hab ich keines gesehen) oder zu hoher Laufleistung lag, kann man nur mutmaßen.

Fazit:
+ Das Rad ist wirklich leicht (Waage war leider nicht zur Hand)
+ 1A Laufräder
+ Bergab super
- Berghoch ohne Plattform wippt der Hinterbau (trotz viel Druck)
- Fox Talas ist eine Enttäuschung


----------

